# [Cyprus 29] Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935 : New Build!!



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 6, 2014)

*






Hey there everyone! Well I have been busy lately! Finished up Grey Matter, started my Fractal Design build, and also started a 4x2CNC build. I took the case feet from my fractal build and moved them to this project because I have a good idea for them. I want to thank the companies so far supporting this build, I appreciate it!






About this project:

Again I was looking into color schemes that are not often worked with, I wanted to do something unique and creative like Grey Matter, so I decided to use a ROG theme!:thumb: Haha just playing!:duh: I decided on a glossy brushed copper and white theme, I am calling it Cyprus 29. I came up with the name because the first copper mines in the world were located on the island of Cyprus and 29 is the atomic number on the periodic table for copper. I have some copper sheet, white paint and acrylic, brushed copper vinyl wrap. I will be using white Primochill revolvers with 1/2" copper tubing and white pastel liquid. Its going to be an interesting theme and a lot of fun to do!

Don't forget to look here for quick links to my updates! I hope to add videos along the way as well!
[x] Update 1 : March 10 : Painting and panel work. Theme now visible.
[x] Update 2 : March 24th : Structure up, more Paint more copper!
[x] Update 3 : April 9th : Solid structure, interior panels work.
[x] Update 4 : April 22nd : Top pedestal, fiberglass work.
[x] Update 5 : May 5th : Gusset, Shroud, and Sponsors! 
[x] Update 6 : May 27th : Parts came in! Custom LED trim!
[x] Update 7 : June 9th : Starting custom waterfall reservoirs!
[x] Update 8 : June 24th : Custom reservoir trim!
[x] Update 9 : July 10th : z97, Power supply mod, Swiftech sponsors build!
[x] Update 10: July 28th : Copper Painted watercooling! CNC time!
[x] Update 11 : Aug. 19th : Painting, SSD panel, and Video!
[x] Update 12 : Sept. 7th : Finished SSD's, new rear panel, pump enclosure!
[x] Update 13 : Oct 5th : Grey Matter tear down, GPU, top panel.*
*[x] Update 14 : Dec 7th : Doors, Top, Bezel!*
*[x] Update 15 : March 1st : Rear Panel, MB and RAM*
*[x] Update 16 : Nov 11th : Finally an update! Its almost done!*
*
Here will be the compiled list of components:

<> PC Components:
[x] Case : Cooler Master HAF 935
[x] PSU : Cooler Master V750w Semi-modular Gold Plus
[x] CPU: Intel
[x] MoBo: Asus z97 Sabertooth
[x] RAM: 
[x] GPU: 2x Evga 780 GTX
[x] SSD: 2x Corsair Force LX 256Gb - Raid 0
[x] Optical: 

<> Water Cooling System:
[x] 2x Handmade acrylic waterfall reservoirs
[x] Primochill 1/2"OD PETG Tubing
[x] 15x Primochill Nickel Plated Bulkhead
[x] 50x Primochill Revolver Fittings - Straight Knurl
[x] Primochill Intensifier Sicle Colors
[x] Swiftech Apogee XL - Clear - CPU Block
[x] 2x Swiftech Komodo-NV GPU Block
[x] Swiftech 240mm Radiator
[x] Swiftech 360mm Radiator
[x] Swiftech PWM MCP35x2 Pump - With Heatsink

<> Mod Parts:
[x] 1/8" white acrylic sheet
[x] 1/8" clear acrylic sheet
[x] 3/8" aluminum clockwerk case cubes
[x] 3mm white LED
[x] Mod/Smart white MaxCord paracord
[x] 2x Mod/Smart 20 light LED board*


*Parts bought from MNPCtech.com*

*M3 PC Radiator screws.*
*

*

*PC Modders Mesh Sheets.*
*

*


*Rubber U-channel panel edge and window trim. *
*

*

*Alright. With all that out of the way, lets take a look at this beast of a case. First thing I did was get it out of the box and tear some of it down to start planning the component orientation. Thanks again to Cooler Master North America for the case! :thumb:


























In case you missed them on he Black Frost Fractal build, here are the beast mode case feet from Casefeet.com. I am going to make copper rings for them.











One gripe I found about the case is these glued in filters, they are a pain when it comes to modding. So I proceeded to razor them all out. 






For the component orientation I decided on, I will be using the small case on the bottom as a pedestal. and I also flipped the case so the back door is now the front window so I can flip the motherboard 270°.











Then I did a little prep work and painted the mesh. I painted it a bright white and the plastic panels will be painted with polished copper. Ill have some of that next update. First I scuffed the mesh then washed it off. Let it dry then tack cloth it. Then I sprayed paint adhesive then the paint follow by clear coat. I am using acrylic lacquer paint now as opposed to acrylic enamel in the past.































Well that is what I have for now. I should have an update at least once a week, I try for every Monday. I hope you enjoyed it and are excited as I am!:rock: Talk to you all very soon!
*


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 10, 2014)

*Hey everyone! I got busy on this build over the last week. I really have to say I am excited to see this build come to be. The copper and white color scheme is really growing to be my favorite scheme yet!*

*Well lets get into it! Some copper film and paracord came in the mail through the week. I also picked up some painting supplies to start.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*I disassembled the entire case.*

*



*

*



*

*Once it was apart I did some work to both bottom panels. I removed most of the top case bottom panel and I added the massive case feet to the bottom case bottom panel. I am going to file down the top case bottom panel when my U-channel arrives.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*After razor cutting out 75% of the dust filters that are cast into the bezel, I decided to cut the honeycomb plastic fronts out. They are barely visible through the mesh anyway. I will be painting the bezel with this metallic copper paint I just ordered, as long as it matches the copper correctly. All the plastics in the build will get the copper paint and should be prepped and ready when it arrives.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*
*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*Most work went into the bottom case, or pedestal if you will. First, I had to remove some material from the front.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Then I removed the back panel.*

*



*

*



*

*After that I was able to paint and do a little assembly.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*I made a new rear panel out of white acrylic. I made new rear panels because of the way my components will be installed.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*
*
*Then I made a made a new floor out of acrylic and wrapped it in the copper film. I got excited when I saw the copper on the white! Its exactly as awesome at I thought it would be!*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*The last thing I was working on was my logo plate for the back door of the bottom case. I'm cutting "Cyprus 29" out of white acrylic and attaching it to a polished copper panel backdrop.*
*I cut the copper with the Bosch Colt, that boy is a champ!*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Once it was cut I started scuffing the oxidation off. Even the brushed copper look is really nice. I will get it polished and finished for next update. I set it where its going to be mounted for a photo.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Well thats all I got for now. Thanks for watching!*


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 10, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 10, 2014)

looks pretty nice, im not a fan of stacker but i like this build


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 10, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> looks pretty nice, im not a fan of stacker but i like this build


Thanks =D You are the second person that has said that.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 13, 2014)

subscribing. I want to see this build. I am thinking of getting this case soon.


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 13, 2014)

night.fox said:


> subscribing. I want to see this build. I am thinking of getting this case soon.



thanks man! I finally sorted out most of my hardware configurations and the internal layout! Starting to get excited.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2014)

sub


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 13, 2014)

Mmmm, shiny copper!  Subscribed.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Orange Clockwerk said:


> Thanks =D You are the second person that has said that.


what about making a single front panel, it would better 
stacker somehow reminds me of box over the box


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 13, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> what about making a single front panel, it would better
> stacker somehow reminds me of box over the box


Thats a good idea though I try to keep the front bezels on the case because when I get ahold of a PC and mod it, the front bezel is the only thing left that lets anyone know what case it is lol. I am going to be building a 3-4 inch access panel area between the 2 cases and I need to make a front panel for that, so I will try to blend the 2 together with that. We shall see =D


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 13, 2014)

Orange Clockwerk said:


> thanks man! I finally sorted out most of my hardware configurations and the internal layout! Starting to get excited.



PICS pls ^_^


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 13, 2014)

night.fox said:


> PICS pls ^_^



Soon! hopefully I can get enough work done this weekend to be worthy of an update Monday =D


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey there everyone! I wanted to share what I have done over the last couple weeks. I have 5 times the number of forums to update this time around so I am trying to stay on a 2 week update schedule unlike last build I tried to update every week. 

If you would like to see some live updates check out my Facebook modding page Clockwerk Case Mods. I regularly post photos and share my work as I am doing it. Then head back to the forums for a bi-weekly update. I also share the work of friends and other modders I have met along the way in my time modding!Basically I just wanted to let you know where I can be found in between updates, now Ill get to my work.

A few Items arrived from MNPCtech.com! Some Modders mesh, U-channel, rad screws, and a monkey modding decal!







I also found some metallic copper paint that matched almost exactly to brushed copper. I would of liked to stay with the reflective polished look but I also liked the brushed look very much as well. I am just happy I found a match!







One of the first things I worked on was building an extension area between the 2 cases to route tubing from bulkheads and route wires. For the way I want to run all my tubing it is definitely needed. The sad thing is i changed my mind on the way I will build it after a lot of work put into building up a frame out of MicroRax. I ran out of parts for the MicroRax and had to make my own. It was a huge pain and I decided to eventually fall back onto the aluminum cubes for an easier cleaner look.







I had to make cut outs to avoid screws.



























That wasn't bad, the annoying thing was making the slide in threaded inserts.



























[x]BREAK[x]


The good thing was, by doing all this work, I got a good look at what I will be working with when I build it back up in the next week and create the interior panel layouts. I have a few cool ideas right now for the panels to close in the extension area too.



























After building up the case I broke it back down to do a little painting and redesign. I had a MNPCtech billet fan grill I have been wanting to use so I painted it according to the theme and got it mounted. Its use will be to mount a fan the pulls air into the PSU.
































It the end I think it looks like it really belongs on this panel lol.







I put the panel back on and got a shot showing how it mounts and its purpose..












[x]BREAK[x]


I hit the copper paint on the front bezel, it really shows the contrast of the theme well, just like the billet fan grill.
































I was at the store and grabbed 10 feet of copper tubing to play around with. I threw some Primochill ghost fittings on a piece to get a look at my tubing set up. Ill be using white revolvers in the actually loop.












Here are a few shots of how the rear panel is attached.

















Lastly I mounted all the cubes to the bottom panel of the top case. You will see the significance next update.

















Well thats all I have for now. I hope you are enjoying the build so far. Again like I said come check out my page if you wanna check on the build and other modding related stuff in between updates.Clockwerk Case Mods. Take care gents see you soon!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Apr 10, 2014)

What's up everyone!? Im back with another bi-weekly forum update! I Got a solid chunk of update for you on this Cyprus build! I did some panel work on the interior, I made the case more structurally sound. I remade the extension area with cubes instead of MicroRax and it looks cleaner in my opinion! If you want to see live updates from the workshop as I am building check out my Facebook page Clockwerk Case Mods. With having 15 forums to update I try to stay on a bi-weekly forum schedule, staying organized is a huge factor when doing multiple builds and projects and this seems to be working well so I am going to continue to roll with it! Anyway on with some work photos!

I picked up the last acrylic I needed to make my MB tray and also picked up some 1/4" PETG to make my hand made reservoirs, those will hopefully be in next update.







I decided that the polished copper actually matched the paint pretty well after testing a few pieces, so I decided I am going to run with that over the brushed copper. I can't help it man I love shiny stuff =D












I started to make the extension area with my aluminum cubes and 1/4" acrylic. (glueing two 1/8" pieces together) Its solid as a rock now with even less metal framing.

First I did the front and back.

















Once they were glued I marked the holes for attaching the cubes and I countersunk them with a zero flute 82° pitch countersink. They work excellent on acrylic with a drill press, I highly recommend them.












I had to router out a 1/8" notch for the one center cube to fit it in the correct place. Worked perfectly.












Then I attached them to the bottom panel of the top case first.

















After they were on I made the sides the same way.

















Here is a good shot of the zero flute. It really kicks ass, super clean circle countersunk hole.







Once they were drilled I attached them.






















Now the case is up and very sturdy! I am happy with it now =D

















Next up is make the floor for the top case.

















Trim pieces for the floor and rear panel.







Glued them on and dropped it into place, fit like a glove!

















Next I slapped the MB tray in and set some parts in to show orientation. It is going to get interesting when I start going into detail mode. I can't wait =D












Next up was making a IO panel. I cut 1" strips and 7/8" strips and glued them together accordingly.

















I cut the GPU mounting plate and set that into place. What I am going to do is bend the 90° edge of the GPU mounting bracket to 180° flat and screw it right into the plate. You will see what I mean when I do it.












Last thing I got done was cutting the corners off the top panel to fit the rear panel trim. I somehow didn't get a shot of the whole case with the rear panel trim on but you can check it out on my FB page when you get time, Ill get a couple shots of that up after work today, you will also see it in the next update for sure.












Well thats all I have for this update. I hope you enjoyed checking out the build progress as much as I love sharing with you guys! Remember to check out my page Clockwerk Case Mods for live updates on my builds and modding projects! Thanks again to my sponsors Cooler Master and Casefeet.com, your support is helping to make this awesome build happen! Take care everyone Ill be back with another update in a couple weeks! Cheers!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Apr 22, 2014)

*Hey everyone!! Time for another forum update! If you want to catch daily updates check out my Facebook page Clockwerk Case Mods. I usually update photos there either right from the shop or at the end of each work day. In this update I have work on the top pedestal I made to cover the fans in the roof, and I tore the case down to start working in the bottom box. In other news my Cooler Master HAF912 mod Grey Matter is featured in the current issue of Custom PC Magazine in the Readers Drives section! I want to thank Antony and Bit-tech for choosing my build I am very grateful!! Well without anything else on to the update!

This update is pretty straight forward, one thing first really quick, I painted some fittings and connectors. I will be using white fittings with copper tubing but I plan on using one clear tube between the two reservoirs. With the clear tube I will paint the fittings copper. I will also paint my connectors copper and use white sleeve. I have a lot of white Teleios left I may use that, I did want to use paracord but I am not sure yet.

















Now I'll show you the pedestal. I started by cutting strips for the sides.

















Once they were made I had to tap more aluminum cubes for connecting everything together.







Then I collected everything and marked the lines to drill and countersink the holes.






















Once everything was drilled I started connecting panels. I love the zero flute countersinks! They make such a clean finish.

















BREAK


After seeing that the size was right I ripped to panels to make the grill for the top. I drew out the letters HAF and cut them with the scroll saw.

















Once I did the rough cuts with the scroll saw I came back through with the Dremel :dremel: and cleaned up the edges.







With the top piece done I got the bottom piece cut out and cut a drop set path around the edge to fit the mod mesh sandwiched in the middle.

















Next I cut the mesh to size and painted it copper. Then I set it into place and glued the two pieces together with the mesh pressed in the middle and cut the excess of the end.






















Now its time to mark the holes for mounting and get it attached!

















BREAK


When the top was put on, I marked and drilled into the top metal panel to secure the pedestal to the case.












Then it was time to install!







I really liked it but I noticed the seams did not line up as precisely as I would of liked, they were off by about 1/2 a mm or a 1/32". I wasn't comfortable with that so I glued the top panel onto the sides. This worked perfectly aside from the fact the some of the cubes are just for show now but I am glad it clean.

















I also opened up the top panel mounting holes a bit so I had some room to play and was able to perfectly center the pedestal on the top. The dremel and mini precision files came in handy for that!












Now the pedestal is nice and clean and attached perfectly. I am very happy with the final product there. The MNPCtech mod mesh is an awesome look here!












After that was done I tore the case down and I am now cleaning up the bottom box and finishing the last bit of structure work so I can start the interior. First thing I wanted to do was fiber glass the brackets to fill in all the holes and drill out the only necessary mounting holes. Its still a work in progress and needs some more sanding but once I prime it you will think it was actually built this way.

I collected materials, mixed up fiber glass bondo and started filling.



























BREAK


I filled from the bottom first then  over the top and started the never ending sanding process!:lol:






















I filled in some pinholes and some bigger holes with spot puddy. I would of liked to use bondo first but my bondo had sat on the shelf too long and started setting up in the can a little so it was useless.












I sanded the notches in the edge and kept leveling out the middle. 






















I am sitting with this right now. Its a lot of work but it will look great when done, Ill have it finished next update and should have progress on the bottom case interior.







Thats all I have for right now! These brackets are quite the project but I should have them done in the next day to so and get back to acrylic! Oh also, I should have my 4ftx2ft CNC done in the next couple weeks! I am really happy about that because I will actually be able to use it on this build a little bit, I am thinking about making my custom reservoirs with it! Also, don't forget to check out daily progress on my page Clockwerk Case Mods between forum updates if you would like! Thanks again to my sponsors and thanks to you guys for following the build! Until next time, take care!
*


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (May 5, 2014)

*Hey everyone! Got another update for ya! I finished up the brackets I started at the end of last update and made the case sturdier with a gusset and a shroud through the bottom case. I am very pleased with the build so far! I also am stoked to announce that Primochill and Mod/smart are officially going to sponsor the build! I hope to have some of that in the next update! Also Cooler Master is going to sponsor the build with the new VSM750w semi-modular power supply! I plan to sleeve it up with Mod/Smarts new MaxCord paracord, and I will be painting the connectors copper! Thanks to these sponsors for helping make this case mod awesome!




















Now that I let you in on the great news, lets get into the update!


First off Ill show you the brackets I fiber glassed to fill all the holes. They almost look like they came stock this way =D



























I decided to use rivet nuts instead of rivets so I can screw the case back together with bolts now.





















Now I had a nice neat bottom box ready.















Next I made a gusset for strength using acrylic and aluminum cube standoff/nuts. My machinist is sending me the jig to make these and I should have them available for purchase soon after an overwhelming demand for them! Please visit my Facebook Page and leave a message for details. Ill leave a link at the end of the update!

























































Just that little gusset alone made the case really rigid! Next up was the shroud which will have a small window to show the side of the power supply, and also will have my solid states that I use mounted on it.


First I cut the shroud to size and marked lines to make my bends.





















After the first bends I sized it up to mark the excess to be cut off with the router.





















I had to make a notch to clear the lip on the right side. It ended up fitting really nice, then it was time to bolt it down.















I marked off the cube mounts and got them all on.





















Once they were on I got it into place. marked them off on the case and then bolted it in.





















It fit like a glove and came out cleaner than I expected. =D 















While I had it tore down I added some MNPCtech.com U-Channel to the bottom panel on the top case that I cut out. It is without a doubt the best U-channel I have used. I left some slack because I will be coating it in white PlastiDip and the last time I did that it shrunk the U-channel a bit.



























Last I stacked up the case and took some photos of where I am sitting at =D













































Well that is all I have for now! Thanks again so much for checking out the build progress! Remember to check my Facebook modding page Clockwerk Case Mods for daily updates and to inquire about the aluminum cubes I will be offering very soon! Take care guys until next time!*


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (May 28, 2014)

*Hey everyone!! Sorry for the delay in updates on the forums! I had an update prepared for last week and ended up moving my workshop from the pool house area to the garage for the summer and I collected some tools and had a huge organization break. So now I am back at it and it is smooth operator! Aluminum cubes are still available at Clockwerk Case Mods, just send me a PM for information! Alright now on with the updates! Lots of goodies came in and I started some of the cool details that will be in this mod!

First thing is first, huge thanks to my awesome sponsors! You guys are really making this build extra special to me!







Alright now I want to show you the goodies that came in! First up my power supply from Cooler Master! The newly released semi-modular VSM750w Gold Rated Power supply. I wrote up a little review, check it out >here< Next update I will have it all sleeved up with the Mod/Smart MaxCord I am about to show you!






















Alright now on to my Primochill & Mod/Smart parts!












Bright white MaxCord paracord!












Kobra sleeve for the sata signal cables.







Connectors for making custom cables.







Heatshrink to match.







LED boards for the numerous single wired LEDs I have going into this build.












Many bulkheads! Ill be custom painting them copper =D







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


More revolvers than the wild west!!







All the fittings I will be using.







Can't connect the revolvers without PETG! Originally I was going to use copper tube and I was only using PETG behind the scenes to connect the bulkheads but I have a little surprise for my tubing later on!







Can't forget the awesome selection of Primochill Intesifier Sicle Colors! That's all I can say about them though!







Alright that's all the parts for now! On to the labor =D First is the LED trim, I use 1/4" acrylic stock and painted the face copper and drilled the ends for 3mm LEDs. Last night I ended up masking them off and painting the top for a more fuller look and the light will show out the bottoms.















































>>>>>>>>>>


Once they were drilled and cut, they got hit with paint.



























Then I glued them to the side panel with my acrylic cement.






















It looked great but you could see some air pocket of glue because the stock wasn't perfectly flat. So I decided to tape off the panel and repaint the face and paint the top side as well, then clear coat them.












I am glad I did that it made the copper effect more bold.












I also glued my IO panel together. once I have my GPUs I will cut the holes for them.












>>>>>>>>>


I also made a front bezel, I am going to redo it a little smaller to make it sit flush in the gap between the 2 original bezels but I can show you how I made it. At this point I decided I am going to use the copper paint instead of actual copper panels as I would prefer everything be the same color rather than real copper and not match exactly.

Here I started with the acrylic trim.





































Then I cut some copper I had and painted it copper...copper on copper lol

















Once that was all set, I dropped it in to make a nice framed copper panel. I am going to try to trim a little off to make it fit, if that doesn't work I will just remake one, it was easy to do.

















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


The last thing I want to show you really quick is the interior mid plate bulkhead placement, I was going to drill and mount them but I want to wait until I have the corresponding piece of hardware to line up the fittings as close to perfect as possible. I think its going to look pretty amazing, you can get the idea if you use a little imagination =D



























Well guys I tried to load this update with photos for you since I had a delay between posts, I hope you enjoyed the update! Should have another juicy update for you in a little over a week. Oh yeah dont forget to check out my page Clockwerk Case Mods to get daily photos of whats going on in the workshop! Thanks again for checking out the build, take care for now =D


*


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

sub'd!! Nice Work!! Can't wait o see it done, should be stunning, as usual!!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (May 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> sub'd!! Nice Work!! Can't wait o see it done, should be stunning, as usual!!



Thanks man! I can't wait either! Cheers! =D


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys! I managed to start my custom reservoirs going. Im starting trim on the top one and I think I am going to redo the bottom one as one of the seams did not glue solid and I am having some leaks. 

I have also been busy with the CNC, its almost finished now, just need the spindle and some odds and ends. Once its done I can put my money towards buying the rest of the components for this build.

Anyway on to the update! Hope you guys enjoy it!

First thing is that I greatly appreciate the help from my sponsors, they are the foundation of this project!








Here we go! I got my motherboard tray locked in place now with some aluminum cubes.
































I also went through and started removing the rivets and replacing them with rivet nuts so the case will no be assembled with screws rather than rivets. It makes things much cleaner and easier to break down and assemble.






















Next up I modded the bottom case bezel to hold two bulkheads and a little window to the bottom res. Two tubes will go from the top res and bring water down to the bottom res.

I used the step drill to cut the holes out.





















>>>

Then cleaned them up with the dremel and put in the bulkheads.

















Next I cut out a window, I am not sure what trim to go with yet, white or copper. I might actually make acrylic trim for a more professional look.





































Now Ill show you the top reservoir. I am leaving the bottom res out because I am most likely going to remake it. Its only about 20$ in acrylic per reservoir without the trim. 

So I got the acrylic and some more syringes and a new needle from McMaster.






>>>

I took the acrylic and cut it down to the correct sizes and made rabbit joints on the ends to make them more leak resistant when I glue them. 

























































I cut grooves in the mid plate that the water will flow over to hopefully keep the water a little more even.
















>>>

After all the panels were cut and rabbited I got to work getting the fittings in place.






















After drilling it was time to tap the front fitting holes. A good trick is to run the tap through a block of wood then into the acrylic. It keeps the tap straight and prevents cracking of the acrylic.
































Once the front were on I did the back return and top fill fitting.












Quick set in place to get an idea of it, and then lay everything out to glue.











>>>

This res glued together rather well.

















Final res without the trim.






















Filled it with some liquid and let it sit over night. It passed the test.





















>>>

Even if it leaked a little the trim will block all the seams with another layer of reinforcement. Here is the first trim panel I set up. I am bringing it up and around the fittings on all panels of both reservoirs. The trim will also be masked off and painted copper once glued on for a white-copper-white-copper contrast.





































Here is the trim in its glory. I am going to glue it square to the bottom right and flush cut the overhang. Then get it done. 







Well thats what I have for now. Hope you enjoyed it! Always love some feedback! I plan to have both reservoirs trimmed, mounted and connected for the next update. There are only a few things left that I can do before installing hardware, its finally getting to that point!! The CNC was eating my funds but after this friday I will be able to spend money on components. I already have my hardware decided and water loop as well. If you want to stay up to date on my progress daily check out my modding page Clockwerk Case Mods. Until next time modders!!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey everybody! I got a whole lot of update here today! Hope you all enjoy! I have a ton of photos so lets get right into it!

First and foremost thanks to my awesome sponsors! You guys are truly amazing!! 







Alright first thing I got some more parts in. Mod/smart sent me in the power and reset switches along with spools and spools and spools of PSU pins for sleeving my own cables!! I am now stocked and I love it!






















I recently had inquiries to make custom handmade reservoirs for some peoples builds after sharing pictures of mine. So I picked up a new 15/32 plastic drillng bit and a new syringe. These larger syringes are the way to go, they don't jam up and explode solvent everywhere.












Alright some modding! I painted the connectors needed to get my power supply sleeved, I hope to get that sleeved for next update.






















Speaking of sleeving I found this paracord online and the color is called rust, it is really really close to the metallic copper. I think I will use it for some accent striped between the white.












Alright now into the reservoir work, there is quite a bit of it =D

First up was finishing the bottom reservoir. First cut all the pieces the drill and tap what needed to be, then glue together.



























Then fit it together, glue it, and leak test it. This one is much better than my first. I had a dulling router bit and it was just a crap finish the first time, I didn't even share it. This one glued up mint with no leaks!






















Next up was trimming both reservoirs. I have tons of photos as I shared every day but I am going to kind of broaden it out so my update doesn't have 150 photos of me cutting on the scroll saw haha
































When I cut the trim I would do one axis at a time and flush cut the trim even with the edge on my router table.





































After all the trim was on I was really happy with the way it came out! In the next update I should have the trim painted and installed correctly.












Next up was mounting the reservoirs. The top res is fastened to he motherboard tray and the bottom one is now flush with the front face of the bezel after some modding =D. I have to attach it with a screw or 2 when I have it exact. The bottom bezel will get some more detail treatment eventually. 




















































Next up I didn't like using the mesh panel drive bay port cover for the bulkheads, it didn't seem professional or rigid enough. so I made one from acrylic and it is currently in place with some 3m mod tape, I will probably glue it in after the bezel is done and repainted but it looks much nicer than  had before.



























Now I am ready to run a couple PETG tubes from top res to the bulkheads.












Some soapy water for the rubber insert.







I made my own jig to bend tubing at the exact length it needed to be.






















It was worth it because the tubes are nearly identical. I have a little trimming to tweak them to perfect but Ill do it later.

















This is where I am now! I am super happy with the way its looking! I can't wait to get some hardware in this build!












Well thats where I am at for now! I hope you all enjoyed the update! If you want to follow me daily dont forget to check out my facebook page Clockwork Case Mods! Also remember I still have aluminum case cubes available and I have people now inquiring about custom reservoirs, so PM me on my page if you would like something made! Cheers!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey there everyone! Very exciting news for the build, Swiftech has jumped on board and sponsored the build with the rest of the watercooling parts I needed!








Very excited, things are just getting better and better! Now I can afford to put 2x 780s in the build and I will cool them with the Komodo blocks!


I delayed the update 2 days waiting on some parts to arrive to photo out and add into the update. I Also recieved my prizes from my article in Custom PC magazine, one of those prizes being 2x 256gb solid state drives from Corsair, which I will be using in this build in Raid 0.


Another item in is my Asus z97 Sabertooth board which is absolutely awesome! I wanted a solid motherboard that is good for modding and this one is the best of both worlds! The main modding I did was on my power supply for this update, my case is tore down and I am doing another round of details as I build it up, so the next update will be a lot of that.


Before I get ahead of myself lets start the update! First thing first thank you very much to all of my sponsors, you guys are awesome! Very grateful to be where I am today!








Okay here are the parts that came in Ill start with the Swiftech goodies!









First the radiators, a dual and triple 120mm. The dual is for the front under the bay waterfall and the triple is for the ceiling exhaust. These will be painted copper.





















Next up is this beautiful CPU block, the Apogee XL, right now this has got to be the best looking CPU block on the market, that is my opinion. I chose the clear acrylic, and Ill be modding it white and copper with the white LED.



























Love this =D









Now the new Komodo-NV GPU blocks! These boys are very clean with an industrial feel! There is an LED panel inside with removable filters for the colors. I didnt mess with that yet, I will have in depth more detailed photos of the hardware again when I do the modding on all of it.













































The backplate, another toy to mod!















Next up is the pump! I am using the MCP35x2. Its the PWM double DDC, I figured I need at least 2 pumps for good flow through all the hardware and through 2 waterfalls. Also I got the heat sink just incase.



























Then I threw on some pf the Primochill revolvers and took some group photos. SEXY! lol yeah modders like myself are weirdos and find hardware attractive haha!



























Alright thats all the parts from Swiftech for now, I took a couple shots of the solid states from Corsair.















Alright up next the Asus Z97 Sabertooth! Very rugged PC board, when they say its TUF they mean it!! Just holding it it feels more sturdy than other motherboards that feel fragile when holding it.













































Here I held the board up on my IO panel I made.









Okay now that you were properly introduced to the goodies on to the modding of the update! I did quite a bit of work on the Cooler Master V750 Semi-modular Gold Rated power supply. Not only did I paint it to the theme, I also cut the GPU power cable daisy chain jumper off and spliced the cables inside the power supply creating 4 independent 8-pin GPU power plugs.



First up some sleeving.







































Okay here I separated the GPU wires, cut them off, cut them in half, and resoldered them on 2 per lead.



























This is what I ended up with.















Then I cut the switch cables and power receptacle cables, removed the board and the switches from the case to paint.





















Primed and painted the shell starting with the top.

































I LOVE how the top worked out!















The bottom I had to open the wire hole.















Then painted and reinstalled the plug and switch.















Now the finishing touch is the new V750 on the side since I painted over the original. I cut it out with the scroll saw on 1/16" aluminum.



























After filing it down I painted it copper, and glued it on the side, now the PSU mod is complete and I think it lokos pretty damn good. I got a couple paint smudges but I have touch up paint to cover up and you can barely tell. The side of the PSU with the V750 on it will be seen through a clear acrylic window in the bottom case middle panel.

































Well that is all I have for this update! I am days away from finishing my CNC which has been stealing a little modding time from me. I need to install my limit switches, bolt down the table top, fill the spindle loop, and wire the spindle and I should be wrapped up on that for the time being and I can go full blast on this Cyprus build. Glad to finish as there are some cool ideas I have for this build that I can make on the CNC. Also don't forget catch daily updates on my Facebook page Clockwerk Case Mods if you would like. I Share my daily work there and recently started taking a couple daily modding photos and sharing them on Instagram, my handle is orangeclockwerk on instagram. I am also trying to get things going on Twitter where I also go by @OrangeClockwerk. Well thats all now! Until next time, you know where to find me!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh my...Way to go above and beyond for this mod!!!  Looks fantastic so far!!!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow that copper over the white paint looks so good.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jul 10, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Wow that copper over the white paint looks so good.  I look forward to seeing more.





GhostRyder said:


> Oh my...Way to go above and beyond for this mod!!!  Looks fantastic so far!!!



Thanks guys! More on the way! Next update will be more modding!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Oh my...Way to go above and beyond for this mod!!!  Looks fantastic so far!!!





Hilux SSRG said:


> Wow that copper over the white paint looks so good.  I look forward to seeing more.




Thanks guys! I got my cnc going now so its about to get crazy!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jul 29, 2014)

*Hey guys!! Another forum update! I stretched a little long this time to make sure I had solid content as I have been working hard to finish up the CNC and it is now finally cutting after 6 months! Here is the first test cut with a engraving bit!







I am very excited to say the least! I didnt plan to have this ready for the completion of Cyprus29 so now I get to add a layer of CNCed details to the case! Its going to be awesome! I can now retire the router table, Its got me through to this point and helped me create some awesome stuff by hand. Ill probably still use it here and there though. 

Anyways more goodies from the CNC in the next update! Lets get on with this one! 

First a quick shout to my sponsors you guys rock! I have a Primochill hardline tubing jig on the way for my bends I cant wait to use it I have seen it work wonder!







This update is primarily painting. I first repainted the MNPCtech billet fan ring.












The I took all the sexy Swiftech gear and modded it to theme. I have to mod my pump and a GPU block yet but the first GPU block and the CPU block came out fantastic.

I built up the pump and I am going to add a fan to the heatsink and a frame around the base.












The first parts to catch paint were the radiators.










































They came out super clean!












Next up to the plate was the Apogee XK Cpu waterblock.

I drilled out the plugs for the mod plate and tapped them to M3. I dont recommend this if you aren't confident in yourself, one slip and you pop right into the center of the block and its ruined! Luckily I made it out alive =D






















Then I broke it down for paint.












I also sleeved the power cable for the led boards with the Mod/Smart Maxcord.












I was happy with the turn out! I'm going to use the CNC to mill a cut out in the top panel and paint it copper so white light shines through.

















Next up is the GPU block! First was the tear down process. These are some hardcore water blocks, not the standard 2 layer block there is about 5 or 6 haha. 
































Okay after that process it was time for paint! 

















Here I drilled out for M3 screws again from the little philips that come with it, then counter sunk this plate.

















Back to paint!



























Here is another screw replacement for m3 for the Gpu logo plate. =D

















Now back to paint haha!
































Last up for paint was the back plate.












After everything was painted I reassembled it and holy crap! They don't even look like the same waterblocks!!! I also switched out the black alloy screws for stainless steel screws, I think they matched better. I Can't wait to get these on some 780's and in the build!
































Hard to top those blocks but I want to show you the painted reservoir really quick! I got the bottom one in primer, the top one is complete and ready for install though and thats what I want to show. The reason I painted after glueing it on is that the weld-on glue is very strong and would smear the paint right off.






















It was a real paint to mask off inside the pocket the trim created but well worth it in the end!






















Well that wraps up another forum update don't forget you can catch daily updates and CNC work at my Facebook page Clockwerk Case Mods! Thanks for watching!! 

*


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!! Sorry for the delay in updates, even on my Facebook page its been slow the last couple weeks, I had a lot going on, I had client work, I also had to finish the CNC and get it tweaked and in working order. Now my workload has cleared, I got a new camera and I am back in action on this project! I also decided to start doing video logs for my builds! I recently got a Canon Rebel T5i and it takes amazing photos and videos, so I figured why not, more skills to add on my resume haha. I will start posting my forum updates as a mix of video and photo. Ill be taking 15 photos and embedding a youtube video. Im going to run with this and see how the response is for now. Anyhow, I hope everyone appreciates the time I took to film and edit the videos, I have a lot to learn yet, but I don't think I did all that bad for the first go at it. I am going to do more audio commentary and less invideo explanation as it tends to drag on the clock. Anyways on with the update!


First and foremost as always, thanks to these awesome sponsors! you guys really exceeded my expectations and are helping to make an awesome build come to life, this would of been extremely difficult without your support!








I got a few more items in from Mod/Smart and Primochill! Some more Maxcord paracord, and heatshrink, and a jig for bending rigid plastic tubing! This jig is insanely impressive! Way larger that I imagined it, and should work wonders here shortly when I start installing tubing!




















As I said before I had been super busy over the last few weeks, but I managed to get my bottom case reservoir finished, make a window to my PSU, trim my IO panel, and  make a LED lit solid state panel.


I used my CNC to cut out these little rhombus shapes, and painted them copper, to give a blade effect on the IO panel. when the MB is modded white and copper it will all blend together very well I think!





















I also slapped some paint on the bottom reservoir and it ended up just as nice as the top res, they should look pretty sweet paired up in this rig!





















I got a new bottom case mesh also from a friend Shane on facebook, and fixed my bottom bezel up.















The last thing I did was get the SSD mounting panel made. I just have to cut out my Corsair sails on the CNC, paint them copper, and glue them on the SSDs.









Thats all for the photos, here is my first video update!












I hope you liked the update! Cheers guys see ya soon!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey guys back with another update, I have about 15 photos and another video update. After this update I will have a few shorter videos rather than one longer video and they will be in a play list, that way I will have more videos on youtube more frequently to view, and also I can group them into playlists.


Also i would like to thank everyone who voted for Cyprus29 for Mod of the Month in July 2014, I appreciate it a lot, Im glad to see people noticed the hours and hours of work I have put in this project! Cheers to you guys!


In this update I finished the corsair logos for my solid state drives, I made a new rear panel for the lower case, I also made and enclosure for my Swiftech MCP35x2 pump, and lastly I didnt photo it but I made a new IO panel with blades that fit inside the case 


First off thanks to my sponsors, with out you guys this project wouldn't be nearly as awesome!









Okay first think is the new IO panel here is a couple shots














Here is the new rear panel with the MNPCtech billet fan ring. Copper modded of course. I also added a different mesh, I used the larger holed MNPCtech mesh instead of the small hole version it comes with.















Now the juicy stuff! Here is the Corsair SSDs I finished by adding acrylic cutouts of the sail logo.





















Last my favorite part of the update and maybe my favorite thing in the build so far, the custom enclosure for the Swiftech MCP35x2 pump. I wanted to do something I have never seen and a complete enclosure for the pump sounded like a great idea!



























Here are a few shots of the bottom case now as it sits.





















Now here is the video footage of the build process. As I said before the next update will either have a few videos embedded in or a video playlist embedded in. I want to try to get the videos at a 15 minute maximum.










Well thats it for now, as I said please bare with me as I get adjusted to this video thing, I think its an awesome way to bring modding to you guys and I just need to get better at doing it, I pick up on things pretty quickly so it will get a lot smoother sooner than later! Until next time take care and mod on!


----------



## AlphaLlama (Sep 11, 2014)

This case is looking incredible. I was wondering, though... What kind of rivet nuts did you use in this project, and what tool do you prefer to use to install them? I would like to start using them on my case projects.


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Sep 11, 2014)

AlphaLlama said:


> This case is looking incredible. I was wondering, though... What kind of rivet nuts did you use in this project, and what tool do you prefer to use to install them? I would like to start using them on my case projects.



I used rivet nuts from mcmaster carr and ordered the tool off ebay..tool is the same as a rivet gun except it threads the rivet nut on and compresses it..just google rivet nuts and rivet nut gun....i got a metric one to use m3 screw


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am truly sorry for such a long break between updates! I recently got a new job and my hours of operation changed and it totally knocked me off kilter. I had a week or so go by without being able to do any modding because of being so tired. although over the last week or so I got back going and full speed ahead! Excited to finish up this build and photo and video the whole process!


Lets get on with it! thanks to my sponsors! You all are amazing and this build wouldnt be the same without you!








In this update I have a mix of things to share, I tore down my Grey Matter HAF912 build to harvest the parts because unfortunately I don't have the funds otherwise. In the end Cyprus29 and Black Frost will both benefit greatly from this decision.















After tearing down the rig, I build up my Primochill test bench to prep the OS, set up Raid0, and also test everything out so I could proceed with modding the motherboard. I picked up a Cooler Master HyperT4 from Microcenter to get render my videos in the mean time since Camtasia Studio 8 is CPU based and the stock cooler was overheating.















Then I picked up my second EVGA 780 GTX GPU for the build! Perfect timing since the price drop!















Then I got back into the shop and finished my top panel by adding a 22mm and 16mm white ring LED anti-vandal switches and a Primochill fillport. Then I added copper painted 1/4" acrylic square stock as trim around the top to match the extension area.



























So that where I am sitting, Im going to finish a side project tomorrow for Akira749's Xenomorph build then I am back to work on Cyprus!


I also videoed the process of all my work and will continue to do so after all the positive feedback! I noticed not a lot of people do this and I think it brings a good look into my modding world! Basically the videos will cover all the work that I do and my photos will be more of a final shot of the parts. It is about 10 times the effort to film and edit videos of my work so I hope you all enjoy it! I listened to the viewers and shortened the videos and made a separate one for each thing I mod. Here are the 4 videos for the work I have done in photos! I have to link them separate because I can't embed a playlist :wallbash: until the next update, enjoy the videos and Mod on!!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey everyone!! First off I want to apologize for such a long delay in updates here on the forums, it is not my style. I have been crazy busy with client work and I also had some trouble getting my videos edited from a guy who was gonna help me, in any event I am back editing myself and gonna get things done. One big thing that changed is I got a new job and I can no longer spend half my day on the computer browsing forums and editing videos. That really put a kink in my flow for documenting my modding. I'm going to do my best to continue with consistent updates, I have to dedicate about a full day to editing video and updating forums and that is an entire day of free time out of my workshop progressing. But it needs to be done.


What I have today is bringing you up to speed on the case where I am, I have a handful of pics and a few videos! I finally dialed in the bezels which has been eating at me for months now, 2 other designs failed and the CNC came to the rescue. Then I made my door panels and replaced the top panel to match the font on the doors!


I want to quickly thank my sponsors, you guys are seriously awesome, so supportive, and understanding.








Now on with the work!


Here is the new bezel design I finally ran with. Very happy with the outcome! The rear bezel will be completed when I get all the cables to extend to the motherboard and graphics I/O. I will then make a white acrylic panel custom with all the PC input and output connections.



























Now on with the door panels and top panel. Front door is engraved with Clockwerk Case Mods. The rear top panel is made to be a giant periodic table block for copper and the bottom panel is Cyprus29 the name of the build! I think it fits the theme well! =D







































It may not look like much but these 3 videos here would make up a few hundred photos =D I am continuing the same way as before where the videos represent all the work to make these completion photos. I hope you enjoy!




























Well that's all for now, I hope to have 2 more updates and  then the final photos. My goal was to finish by the end of the year but I am not 100% sure I can make that happen. I am going to try my best though. For those wanting more frequent updates check my Clockwerk Case Mods facebook page, I post my daily work there! Thanks again see ya soon!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey everyone! I apologize for the lengthy delay in updates! Clockwerk Case Mods has really picked up on client work and as someone trying to grow as a business I cannot turn away these jobs. One being a full case mod I am still plugging away on Cyprus29 every chance I get though. I am now basically done with the outside of the case and working on finishing up the components and dialing in the interior of the top case. I have new reservoir designs as well now that the CNC is in full swing. I will probably have one more update before my final update!



Before I go any further I want to that the awesome companies supporting this project! Without you guys this would not be possible! You have all been so supportive and understanding! I am currently working on a new project watermark and converting it to the theme of the build I only have 3 out of the 6 done so far but I will hopefully have it done by next update. I also hope to have this build done in the coming weeks.









First thing on my agenda was wrapping up the outside panels of the case. I have a few more little trim pieces to add to the bottom case as I changed the pattern on the top and ran out of them.















I was waiting on getting to McMaster Carr to pick up more of the ¼” acrylic stock so I started on the interior of the case modding the last of the hardware. All that is left now is one GPU block. First I did the motherboard shroud then I did the memory. These components were pretty popular when I shared them on twitter I wasn’t expecting all the awesome feedback, but it sure is a motivating feeling!







































Here is a few shots to give you an idea of the layout!





















Now per usual here are the video updates I have on the progress I made! I hope you enjoy them! Next on my agenda is cutting a new motherboard tray on my CNC with wire mgmt. installed. I also have a new design for both my reservoirs. The top is a dual tube reservoir and the bottom is a channel style reservoir. I will have that in the next update which will hopefully be in only a couple weeks! I am luck to also have understanding clients and they know that his is an important project to me and I can take a little time to work on it.


Here are the videos!


The rear panel video.













Motherboard and RAM.













I want to thank you all again for tuning in to the build and I will be back soon to get this guy wrapped up!!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey everyone just wanted to check in and let everyone know Cyprus is about to wrap up very soon here! Im officially going to be leaving my job to mod full time, Im so backed up with client work I can't keep up and that was my personal goal to get to before I made this move and its going to happen! August 14th is my last day of work and Clockwerk Computer Modification will be my full time job! Ill have so much more time to focus on videos for YouTube, and update projects regularly, and get my official website finally established and working! I also have an a big project coming upright after Cyprus29 Ill announce soon as its released of NDA. I hope to have another Cyprus29 update a week after I leave my job because Ill be on Cyprus for a few hours daily then. Client work during the day then have personal project time every day which im extremely excited for! Anyways I will talk to you all very soon I just wanted to fill you all in and thanks to everyone who has helped me and shown support, my hard work and dream is coming to fruition and I wouldnt be able to do what I am doing without the love and support! Cheers!!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Friggen hell, why didn't you post this in Project Logs, so we didn't have to waste half an hour scrolling through pictures and a load of download data!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Aug 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Friggen hell, why didn't you post this in Project Logs, so we didn't have to waste half an hour scrolling through pictures and a load of download data!



Shit I didnt even know! Sorry! I thought I was in the project log spot. Damnit!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Nov 17, 2015)

*Alright guys! I can't believe how long its been since I updated my forums for this project. I was waiting and waiting to get time to edit a video but I just never was able to get to it, the build is far from dead and I am getting close to the final weeks until completion. If you have been following my work on social media you have seen this already. I have just been so buried in client work that 2 months ago many people know I left my job and started modding for clients full time, at first it was slow and I was very unorganized but now I have my schedule dialed in and the orders are picking up and things are going well! It was a tough choice but it was worth the pay cut now to be able to do what I love every day all day. Now I have time to work on my own builds and was also able to take on the responsibility of judging the MSI Pro Mod Season 3 which required a demo build from the judges. I still haven't had time to set aside for video editing, that is what I plan to work in to my routine next. For now I have a handful of pictures to share. I began the final assembly and final paint, I am working my way from the bottom up dialing in the final touches.


The Checklist to Completion looks like this:

{1} Top case front bezel reservoir mod - Like the one you will see in this update for the bottom case.

{2} Liquid channel panel top case floor panel with I/O - It will serve as a channel panel with the IO build in.

{3} Sleeve pump and SSDs with pass through holes through the bottom case midpanel.

{4} The panel mount wiring for MB, CPU, and GPU atx cables.

{5} Custom fan enclosures and painting.

{6} Route and sleeve all loose LED and Fan wires.

{7} Install the 1ft IO jumpers from MB and GPU to my own custom rear IO plate.

{8} Install Copper tubing and fill the loop.


There is not much left at all, about a total of 30 to 40 hours of labor I hope to finish by the end of this month.


Well lets move on to the update I have. I am only going with 15 pictures because some forums this build is on are limited with the pictures per post for some reason. You can find more photos on my Facebook page for Clockwerk Computer Modification. I will post up another update next week, and then, then a final update the following week, with final photos a few days after that!


Alright first thanks to my sponsors on this wild ride, their patience and their support is like none other, I was never once rushed or felt stressed, they have all been very supportive in my following my dream and never pressured me. Cheers to them. Without them this wouldn't of been possible!








I will start form the ground up!


First modding the Case Feet, I wanted to make them even bigger and beefier than they already were! So I added copper painted acrylic inserts! A trick I learned recently is decanning spray paint, you make an spout for your paint can and spray it in a jar or cup and then you can either thin it for the air brush or spray from a spray gun.





















Working my way up the case I made the mounting cut out for the power supply as well as a custom 3d printed 90 to add to my custom power jumper that will feed to the custom IO rear plate to my custom power cable I made. Lots of custom lol.















Here is the 90 adapter.















I am also building up the build with my new case cube model 3d printed with abs. It works just as well as the aluminum and I am using my build to show their capability. It will be available for sale at Overkill-PCs in the very near future!















Here is the custom power cable I made, held together with custom copper cable combs made from 1/8" plate copper.









And here is the bottom case basically complete, need to run wires for the pump and SSDs yet. I also made a new bezel design with a custom reservoir built in as well as running the copper bar theme like the sides and back of the case.



























Well in order to keep from complicating my other forum posts and double posting Im going to wrap this up here, I have time planned this week to get some major hours in on this build and push to wrap it up. I want to get the bottom case totally finished with wires and all, the front bezel on the top case, and the liquid channel panel, so the final update will be just wires and water tubing. The wire layout I have planned I haven't seen in a mod yet so I am really excited to show everyone!


Thanks for watching and stay tuned its almost there!!

*


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey Everybody! Its been a long time coming on this one! Sorry for the long gap in updates, the build went back burner to client projects, then to the MSI Pro Mod, then more client projects. Eventually I made a stand to push for a completed build for Quakecon 2016 a few weeks ago. I had a 36 hour modding marathon up until hopping in the car for our 17 hour drive, and after the grueling delirious hour of work, the build didn't power up. Not only that many things were rushed and corners were cut. I tried fixing it in my hotel room but to no avail. The trip was not in vein though, Heath Coop (Tek by Design) and I competed as a team in the 24hr live mod at Quakecon and won first place with our Doom themed build. That was an awesome experience and I will be returning next year with a working Cyprus29 and also to spend the 3 days gaming and relaxing this time lol. 

I am almost done with the build now and have tons of photos to share with you all. Unfortunately Cyprus is on 15 or so forums, some only allowing 10 photos, so to make updating these forums a little more organized over the next couple weeks Im rolling out this update, plus 3 more, and then a final photos update to wrap this sucker up! To see the full photo sets from this update, and future updates, head over to my new website, Clockwerk Industries, where I will be hosting all my upcoming worklogs. Some forums do not like links to outside pages so you can just google it or check my social media accounts. I am also building a 1200mm by 900mm 100w Reci Co2 Laser next week and started a store on my website. The laser should also open the door to some sick stuff for my upcoming mods. I will also be doing a build log for the laser on my website, mod zoo, and CNCzone. Stay tuned for that one! 

Alright now that we caught up a bit lets start the update 1 of my final 4. 

Of course a huge huge thanks to the amazing and patient sponsors on this build! 








So I I wanted to run the copper bar theme throughout the build so I brought it to the front. I first cut a base for the mid section and top bezels. 

















After that I cut .25" acrylic stock into bars and chamfered the corners on the mill.







Next up is the copper paint!







Finally I glued the bars on the bezels were finally finished! 






















The top bezel has a hole pattern for mounting the top bezel reservoir which I will show in one of the coming updates. 

Thats all for this update! I wish I didnt have this build on so many forums I would have more photos in my posts. Well, until the next post, a huge thanks to everyone who has been following this build, I appreciate your support! See ya soon!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey Everybody! Its been a long time coming on this one! Sorry for the long gap in updates, the build went back burner to client projects, then to the MSI Pro Mod, then more client projects. Eventually I made a stand to push for a completed build for Quakecon 2016 a few weeks ago. I had a 36 hour modding marathon up until hopping in the car for our 17 hour drive, and after the grueling delirious hour of work, the build didn't power up. Not only that many things were rushed and corners were cut. I tried fixing it in my hotel room but to no avail. The trip was not in vein though, Heath Coop (Tek by Design) and I competed as a team in the 24hr live mod at Quakecon and won first place with our Doom themed build. That was an awesome experience and I will be returning next year with a working Cyprus29 and also to spend the 3 days gaming and relaxing this time lol. 

I am almost done with the build now and have tons of photos to share with you all. Unfortunately Cyprus is on 15 or so forums, some only allowing 10 photos, so to make updating these forums a little more organized over the next couple weeks Im rolling out this update, plus 3 more, and then a final photos update to wrap this sucker up! To see the full photo sets from this update, and future updates, head over to my new website, Clockwerk Industries, where I will be hosting all my upcoming worklogs. Some forums do not like links to outside pages so you can just google it or check my social media accounts. I am also building a 1200mm by 900mm 100w Reci Co2 Laser next week and started a store on my website. The laser should also open the door to some sick stuff for my upcoming mods. I will also be doing a build log for the laser on my website, mod zoo, and CNCzone. Stay tuned for that one! 

Alright now that we caught up a bit lets start the update 1 of my final 4. 

Of course a huge huge thanks to the amazing and patient sponsors on this build! 








So I I wanted to run the copper bar theme throughout the build so I brought it to the front. I first cut a base for the mid section and top bezels. 

















After that I cut .25" acrylic stock into bars and chamfered the corners on the mill.







Next up is the copper paint!







Finally I glued the bars on the bezels were finally finished! 






















The top bezel has a hole pattern for mounting the top bezel reservoir which I will show in one of the coming updates. 

Thats all for this update! I wish I didnt have this build on so many forums I would have more photos in my posts. Well, until the next post, a huge thanks to everyone who has been following this build, I appreciate your support! See ya soon!


----------



## Orange Clockwerk (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey guys I apologize for the delays, I just built a Co2 laser cutter and building it and calibrating it has taken a bit longer than I had expected. Its finally up and cutting now and I am starting to make products for my webstore. Once I have them all done Ill release the final photos of Cyprus 29 in conjunction with a 29% off sale on my site so stay tuned! Until then, here is final update 2 of 4. This update I have photos of the custom fan enclosures I made for my Cooler Master JetFlo fans.


First off thanks to my sponsors for their generous support and patience!








Here is a render I made in Autodesk Fusion 360, I still have a lot to learn when it comes to rendering, but that software is so awesome. You can model, mold, render, do toolpaths for CNC, direct export to 3d printers, and also, its free!









First I had to remove some metal on the front panel and then paint it.















Next up I cut the enclosures out on the cnc router. and glued up the frames.















To guard the blades I needed to cut the acrylic bars to size and chamfer the corners on the mill.





















Then I removed the fans with their motors from their original enclosures and hitthe blades and bars with the copper paint














Once the paint cured I glued everything up! Im happy with the result!





















That's all for this update, next up I will show you guys my wire management layout using aviation connectors that panel mount on the motherboard tray! The final update will be the water cooling install. Then the last thing will be the final photos!! I will roll these updates out quicker over the next week. Thanks for those who have followed this build since the beginning!


----------

